# CASPER,ANY NEWS YET???



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

We've all been thinking of you today, how are you doing?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yep...been thinking of you all day...really hope all's ok with you.
 
N xxxx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry didn't get out of the hospital until after 5 on Friday and don't have the internet at home at the minute. 

Had a scan and it seems that the BFP was real! Saw the sack and the little embyro! Am trying very hard not to get too excited and to be cautious after the last time but I've been busting to tell people all weekend so I am so glad to be able to tell you lot!

Have to go back for another scan next Monday just to make sure that everything is developing as it should....fingers crossed.

Thanks for all your messages last Friday, I really appreciated them.  

N.xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG Casper that amazing!
See miricles do happen 
Im praying for you everyday hun, and i think he is actually listening!


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

OMG OMG Casper that is fantastic news - how wonderful that you were able to see the scan - I am really pleased its working out for you - keep us posted!

Alison


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Casper,

I totally understand why you want to be cautious.Dont worry we will be getting excited for you    Really hope this wee little one stays put hunny       well done and take it easy  

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Casper...I'm so happy for you both. And feel so privileged that you are able to tell us all about it before anyone else!

Good luck and keep us posted.

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Casper

Well done honey. And this just shows miracles do happen. Now get your feet up and take it easy

Love Sal x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Casper,

Im really happy for you.

Wishing you all of the best.

Luv

tweets xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Casper,

That is just fantastic news and even better that you got to see the embyro already.

Sending you huge Congratulations and lots of   

Please keep us posted on your scan next Monday.

Take good care of yourself.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Casper, I am so happy for you.

What brilliant news!  Huge Congrats xxxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Nicki

I'm over the moon for you, HUGE congrats you really deserve this, wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy honey  

Niki x


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats Casper.  Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.


----------

